# Chocolatier Oriol Balaguer: Desserts Cookery - Montagud Editores.



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

To kick off with, Chocolatier Oriol Balaguer was only 28 years old when he wrote La Cocina de los Postres, Desserts Cookery in English version. However, to put this into context, he was just 21 years old, when he won the Best Spanish Master Artesanal Pâtisser Award.

Soon after that, he tackled the restaurant world, working with Chef Ferrán Adriá for eight years in the former El Bullí Restaurant.

He had linked the Pâtisser´s precision and scientific skills to Adriá ´s world of creativity and experimentation and had begun to develop a series of amazing, awesome, brilliant and highly asthetic desserts.

Here they are in a beautfully structured book that opens with Oriol´s introduction on techniques, ingredients, and inspiration ... Rigor and conformity and willingness to learn have been his keys.

Since this book, genius Oriol was published and he has opened 2 retail shops, one in Barcelona and one in Madrid Capital and is an independent Chocolatier. These chocolates could be best described as:

For those, who love the world of chocolate, as the French Poet Paul Verlaíne had stated, " When, things come to our thoughts like a song " ... ( " Les choses chantent dans la tête " ... (1844 - 1896 ) ...

www.oriolbalaguer.com

Happy Holdiays.


----------

